# How to finish drywall around this window



## bkeech (Jun 4, 2008)

What is the best way to finish drywall around this window? L-bead or J-bead?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't think it would make a huge difference as you will need to caulk where the board lays against the frame anyway. I thing a J is more durable as it encloses the entire end and does not depend on the board to support it as much as with an L bead.


how about an alternative?

just lap the board onto the window frame and then either cut a filler strip the thickness of the board and attach it to the window frame and then overlay a trim moulding from the filler over the board just as you would with a typical installation if you had run the board up to the frame rather than over it.. Or, instead of the plain filler, you could set a trim moulding the thickness of the rock with enough of a flat face to set another trim covering the gap between that moulding and the rock.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Why is the window inside the framing rather than outside the concrete or woof foundation wall?

This is not the required 20" minimum wide egress window I hope? 

Be safe, Gary


----------



## bkeech (Jun 4, 2008)

GBR in WA said:


> Why is the window inside the framing rather than outside the concrete or woof foundation wall?
> 
> This is not the required 20" minimum wide egress window I hope?
> 
> Be safe, Gary


These walls are prefab "superior walls"


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

If you use j-mold you won't have to finish it. Personally I would use some sort of wood.


----------



## bkeech (Jun 4, 2008)

Found out my window is a Boman-Kemp window. 

What do you think of this finish method:
http://www.boman-kemp.com/resources/window_finish.pdf


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

why bother with the moulding? In the drawing you just linked, I would simply use a corner bead and finish the drywall up to the window casing.

Your installation is not like the drawing so it really doesn't make any difference though.


----------



## Big N8 (Oct 28, 2009)

I agree just put a corner bead on there and sand to a nice finish. From the picture it looks like your window is flush with the inside not the outside so as stated your install is not like the one in the picture.


----------



## noahweb (Feb 11, 2010)

What is that window looking at? Sheetrock over it completely!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

noahweb said:


> What is that window looking at? Sheetrock over it completely!


It seems to be a below grade egress window. It would be hard to get out of if it were covered.
Ron


----------



## Hydra (Jan 10, 2012)

bkeech - I was wondering if you could describe what you ended up doing and if you could post a photo of the result. I am currently working on my basement and I am in the exact same situation with the superior walls egress window.


----------

